# Curing Wax Candles?



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you have to cure your wax candles after they harden before burning? And if so how do you do it?:scratch:


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

No curing after hardening.........Of course I'd let them harden about a day b4 using......


----------

